# Veritas Power Tool Guide



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought it may be beneficial to those looking for a system to assist them in making straight cuts using a circular saw or a router.

I apologize but I did not document this build I did a few years ago but I have taken pictures to show you the system set-up to make a cut on a piece of 15 mm baltic birch plywood.

The case is made using 3/4" plywood. I cut some veneers from some Alder I had leftover from the Walnut Coffee Table project I did. The handles and clasps were all purchased form Lee Valley Tools. The piano hinge was given to me by a friend who had no need for it. 

To make the router base template I removed the router base and took it over to my scanner and made a copy of it. The copy you made is then used as a template to transfer the center points of the holes required to drill in the plexi glass to allow you to attach the router and the base to it.

Some modifications were needed to attach the circular saw. These were very simple to so and only requires you to drill some holes through the bottom base of the saw. To make the template I used a piece of 1/4" hardboard and double sided carpet tape to temporarily attach it to the saw. I then drilled the holes and this made my template. Using the hardboard with the new holes made from drilliong the saw base out I could transfer the holes to the plexi glass. 

I am very pleased how this works. It is fast to set up and works very nicely. I decided to make a case to allow me to take it to job sites and also protect the rails from being bent or damaged.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41707&cat=1,240,45313


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

_ have used one for a very long time,for the power saw and the router..
No need to put out a tons of money you can make one for peanuts 

===
_


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan I have a similar system from Lee Valley. Lots of people get by with just a piece of plywood for a straight edge, but that is a bit bulky to store and it tends to suffer from wear and tear. I have been doing a lot of work with sheet goods and find them helpful for breaking them down. With a little ingenuity you can join two together to create a long enough one to rip 8' sheets. These also double as clamps for laminating among other things. And a little more economical for us hobby workers.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Dan, I bought a track system from Eurekazone and like it pretty well. It was way cheaper than festool or dewalt systems, admitedly not quite as sophisticated. The track is very strong and you put the edge right on your mark to cut. Check out the website and see what you think.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

waynecochran said:


> Dan, I bought a track system from Eurekazone and like it pretty well. It was way cheaper than festool or dewalt systems, admitedly not quite as sophisticated. The track is very strong and you put the edge right on your mark to cut. Check out the website and see what you think.



Cool looks like it is very similar. Larger track than the Veritas. The thing I like about mine is the ability to transport in a case and not take a lot of room up.

Looks like they compare as far as price point goes as well.


----------

